# Driveway Caution tape/rope maze?



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Wasn't sure where to post this so this seems like a good spot. What should i use for this... i wanna make a haunted house but with no walls and in my driveway i wanna either use caution tape or some rope to make the path then add some corn stalks to make walls for my actors to hide behind. How should i go about doing this? I'm not sure how I should make the posts so i can support the rope since my driveway is sloped and blacktop.

Has anybody ever done this before? its basically gonna be a line that would be infront of an atraction only mine is actually going to be part of the haunt until i can support the funding to make walls XD

Thanks everyone PLEASE HELP!!!

http://tinypic.com/r/2a6s7ds/3


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You could sink pvc pipe into a small bucket of concrete. You can then attach your caution tape or rope or chain using zip ties.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

ditto what Haunti said


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

A cheaper way and possible time saver would be to visit a plant nursery near you and see if they have any plastic pots ( the kind plants come in ) they aren't wanting and use those for the pvc/concrete


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> You could sink pvc pipe into a small bucket of concrete. You can then attach your caution tape or rope or chain using zip ties.


thanks haunti but i dont really have the money right now to spend it on concrete if i took systematics idea and instead used dirt in the pots do you think that would work?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

How about class 5 gravel?
Any local landscapers or gravel pits in your area? When you tell them what it's for they might let you take what you need if you return it when done. Never hurts to at least ask them, right?


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

fick209 said:


> How about class 5 gravel?
> Any local landscapers or gravel pits in your area? When you tell them what it's for they might let you take what you need if you return it when done. Never hurts to at least ask them, right?


yes your right but i have no way to get the gravel and i think it may be cheaper financially if i just do it in my yard and block off the driveway so this way i can drive posts into the ground and not have to worry about the path when somebody comes to my house XD


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

dirt would work just fine if you packed it in


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Psyc0 Walrus said:


> yes your right but i have no way to get the gravel and i think it may be cheaper financially if i just do it in my yard and block off the driveway so this way i can drive posts into the ground and not have to worry about the path when somebody comes to my house XD


If still thinking about the driveway path, try your city's street and maintance dept. and see if they have any of the bases for temporary signs that you could use free of charge. Every cities policy is different especially depending on size of city, the policy of my city is that they would ask for a deposit, then when the stands are returned in same condition that they left, deposit would be returned.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

fick209 said:


> If still thinking about the driveway path, try your city's street and maintance dept. and see if they have any of the bases for temporary signs that you could use free of charge. Every cities policy is different especially depending on size of city, the policy of my city is that they would ask for a deposit, then when the stands are returned in same condition that they left, deposit would be returned.


well i live in a really small town and i think they would alow me to use em for a night but idk if they would allow ME to because of my age lol


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I honestly can't imagine trying to make a maze without walls but it would definetley be cool if you could somehow pull it off. Last year at the last minute (I mean two days before halloween) I made the cheapest/hackiest maze ever. It was 4 cinderblocks with a 2 x 4 shoved into each one. I drilled a hole in the top of each and connected them with a heavy duty wire which was then connected to a fence on each side. I stapled black plastic to the wood and there ya go... a 30 ft black wall which kids would walk around. Of course this was placed between a large fence and my house and i scattered props/fog and strobe lights around to make it look cool. I'm guessing it cost me 15 bucks to make... excpet I already had cinder blocks


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Spartan005 said:


> I honestly can't imagine trying to make a maze without walls but it would definetley be cool if you could somehow pull it off. Last year at the last minute (I mean two days before halloween) I made the cheapest/hackiest maze ever. It was 4 cinderblocks with a 2 x 4 shoved into each one. I drilled a hole in the top of each and connected them with a heavy duty wire which was then connected to a fence on each side. I stapled black plastic to the wood and there ya go... a 30 ft black wall which kids would walk around. Of course this was placed between a large fence and my house and i scattered props/fog and strobe lights around to make it look cool. I'm guessing it cost me 15 bucks to make... excpet I already had cinder blocks


haha thats amazing i would never think of something like that and my "maze" wont actually be a maze it will only be a path with my friends as actors hiding behind cornstalk walls (yes cornstalk walls but i dont have enough to make the whole maze outa my cornstalks even though im gettin em free from my grandma) and then adding strobes, fog, and my drop panel plus some other cool props i've collected over the years


----------

